# My carpet python



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great setup man. and i love your python. hes got a real sexy pattern to him


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

ahum, he's a she









Thanks anyway


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice setup, and cool video


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

absolutely beautiful jag!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> ahum, he's a she :nod:
> 
> Thanks anyway


oops sorry lol. shes gorgeous man

everytime i see pics of her or a video makes me wanna get one.
except ive never seen them at the shops round me. are they rare and/or expensive? also are they hard to keep? or just the same as any other python? plus how big do the get? i dont really want a monstrously huge snake as my first lol.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice, can we get a wider shot?


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> ahum, he's a she :nod:
> 
> Thanks anyway


oops sorry lol. shes gorgeous man

everytime i see pics of her or a video makes me wanna get one.
except ive never seen them at the shops round me. are they rare and/or expensive? also are they hard to keep? or just the same as any other python? plus how big do the get? i dont really want a monstrously huge snake as my first lol.
[/quote]
Look on kingsnake classifieds. They don't get too huge - and they aren't a tremendously heavy bodied snake, so a 6-7' carpet looks very different than a 6-7' boa. Just make sure to keep their enclosure at the proper temps and humidity and you should be fine.

Generally depending on the species carpets range from 4-6'. Although I've heard of them being both smaller and larger.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

iceh said:


> Nice, can we get a wider shot?


I'll make another movie someday soon


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Gourgeous snake. And very nice set-up! Jags are fantastic. And they only get better as the age. What's not to like about that?

As for size... The jag mutation actually comes out of the coastal carpets, which are some of the biggest carpet pythons. They've been crossed into other smaller growing carpet python species though. I know anthony Caponetto has a project where he works specifically with irian jaya jags because ijs tend to be the smallest growing of the carpet pythons. That's what I personally would like to do one day. There have been a few for sale in my area in the last little while but the prices are brutal and I just don't have the money right now.

I think carpet pythons make a great first snake. They're pretty hardy and fairly easy to take care of. And my female ij is a garbage disposal and will pound back anything I put in her tank for food. She's easily taking medium rats now and it's always so fun to feed her! Just be sure to do the research on 'em and plan for their eventual housing needs. I keep my female in a 60 gallon tall tank (36x18x24) and she's fine in there. Would she benefit from bigger? Maybe. But it's alright... If she was any other jag species she'd be cramped.


----------

